# Pollenating Crypt flowers



## supasi (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi all

I was wanting to know how people pollenate crypt flowers?

I have several Wendttii flowers at the moment and would be keen to give it a try.
I thought about a tiny paint brush, but the throat of the flower is verry small and Im not sure if that will be suitable. 
So how is it best done?


----------



## supasi (Jul 20, 2009)

Have found this post www.aquaticplantcentral.com/.../cryptocorynes/48994-pollination-success.html -
My question is how do you transfer the polon?
Looks like Im going to have to get hold of a scalpel etc.


----------

